# How do I avoid "stars" around street lights?



## dirtcastle (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's an example of what I don't want.







And here's an example of what I DO want...


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 26, 2012)

the stars only happen at narrow apertures
its pretty easy to stop getting them simply shoot at an wider aperture less than f8 say f4 even wider if you feel like it
just watch out for Depth of field issues


----------



## sandymandy (Aug 26, 2012)

It also depends a lot on your lenses what kind of "stars" you will get.


----------



## Menace (Aug 26, 2012)

Yep, larger apertures will help - do experiment


----------



## pwp (Aug 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> the stars only happen at narrow apertures
> its pretty easy to stop getting them simply shoot at an wider aperture less than f8 say f4 even wider if you feel like it.



How about that! You learn something new every day. In close to 1000 years as a photographer I was not aware of this useful fact. Thanks!

-PW


----------



## dirtcastle (Aug 26, 2012)

I guess it's sort of like squinting ones eyes and seeing stars. It makes sense. I guess it's sort of like the aperture squinting (and thus distorting the light).

That first shot was f/10, with a 6 second exposure and a UV filter. I have no idea what the 2nd shot was set to. But I'm guessing a low/wide aperture and less than a 1sec exposure.

I've noticed that a lot of photographers do their night shots at very wide/low apertures. I'm going to experiment with how low I can go and still have things reasonably in focus.

Thanks for the advice people!


----------



## Gert Arijs (Aug 26, 2012)

Also, make sure you do not use a filter when not strictly nessesary. And clean the lens surface! That 'll help too.


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is a (short) decent writeup of the phenomenon (although good old Ken seems to rather like them, so do the opposite if you don't want them)


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 26, 2012)

As this problem is solved I have another riddle: how to avoid such phenomenons?




Warsaw by marekjoz, on Flickr

Shot @F4, 24mm, ISO 3200, 1/30s.
Hint: it's guessable by looking at the picture


----------



## Policar (Aug 26, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> As this problem is solved I have another riddle: how to avoid such phenomenons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't shoot through a windshield.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 27, 2012)

Policar said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > As this problem is solved I have another riddle: how to avoid such phenomenons?
> ...



Yes, that's a correct answer!

As a reward you can choose one of:
1. 1dx
2. 5d3
3. EF 400 F2.8
4. d800

You have 5 seconds to make a decision...


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 27, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Policar said:
> 
> 
> > marekjoz said:
> ...



sorry, time is over


----------



## Bosman (Aug 27, 2012)

Policar said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > As this problem is solved I have another riddle: how to avoid such phenomenons?
> ...


LOL! +1, totally a windshield.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Policar said:
> 
> 
> > marekjoz said:
> ...



Are we in the US in this photo??? Why can I not see a McDonald's in the distance?


----------



## Bosman (Aug 27, 2012)

Go small F number meaning large apertures. I shoot F16 when i want to make the sun starburst thru the trees which is the opposite of what you want. Also i believe the number of star points is related to how many aperture blades are in the lens as well.
first one is a 5d with 35L second a 5d and 15mm Fisheye.


----------



## weixing (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,
This star spikes effect is cause by diffraction of your lens aperture blades when stop down... the more aperture blades the lens had, the more spikes it created. 

Usually, you won't get any spikes if you shoot wide open or may be using lens with circular blades (I don't have any lens with circular blades, so can't confirm it).

Have a nice day.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 27, 2012)

Like this?? 8) :


----------



## Policar (Aug 27, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Policar said:
> ...



What I really wanted was a D800E, anyway (and a 1DC!).

I think the correlation between aperture blades and sunstars is that if there's an even number of blades you get that many rays, if there's an odd number of blades you get twice as many and that the sharpness of the angle dictates the brilliance of the rays. Maybe?

I think Tree of Life was shot on Master Primes, which have rounded blades, but it still had beautiful sun stars.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 27, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > Policar said:
> ...



It's Warsaw, Poland actually. And it's funny, because McDonald's was just on the right side of the car


----------



## Hillsilly (Aug 27, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Go small F number meaning large apertures. I shoot F16 when i want to make the sun starburst thru the trees which is the opposite of what you want. Also i believe the number of star points is related to how many aperture blades are in the lens as well.
> first one is a 5d with 35L second a 5d and 15mm Fisheye.



I've never consciously thought of doing this on purpose. Something new to think about and experiment with!


----------



## Tcapp (Aug 28, 2012)

Or just slap a filter on your lens and you'll get all sorts of starbursts.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 28, 2012)

Use a worse lens with less aperture blades. :-\ or just open up a bit more.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 28, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> As this problem is solved I have another riddle: how to avoid such phenomenons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take your car to carwash ;D


----------



## joshmurrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Great advice on using a narrow aperture!


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 28, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > As this problem is solved I have another riddle: how to avoid such phenomenons?
> ...



Haha. Now you check for new posts to have a chance for an award  No more awards in this thread 
Seriously it's not dirty but this glass was scratched by the wiper.


----------



## fotoray (Aug 30, 2012)

I like your original shot with the star bursts. It is much harder to get nice-looking star-bursts than to eliminate them by opening up the aperture. 

My picture is a sunrise when there wasn't much light, but I saw the opportunity to get a star burst of the rising sun AND its reflection in the lake. Shot with 7D and 17-85 at 59mm at ISO 100 at f/32 and 1/20 sec.


----------



## @!ex (Aug 30, 2012)

Yup, it's all about aperture, the lower the less burst and the higher the more. Shot this a few summers ago with a sigma 100-300mm at 300mm on an aps-c so 450mm equivalent at f7 for 30 seconds. This was the very last of the light from sunset, and in this case the starburst off the lighthouse really makes the shot for me, so using this knowledge to your advantage can really help you make or break a shot...




Beacon by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## tron (Aug 31, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Policar said:
> 
> 
> > marekjoz said:
> ...



1dx ... no! an EF 400 F2.8 ... damn time is over!


----------

